# New PC with UEFI



## gpatrick (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought a new HP p2-1394 with Windows 8. 

In the Secure Boot Configuration I have enabled legacy support and disabled secure boot.

In the boot order I have for UEFI: CD/DVD, USB Floppy/CD, USB Hard Drive, Windows Boot Manager and for Legacy Boot Sources: CD/DVD, USB Floppy/CD, Hard Drive, Network Controller.

When I exit the BIOS and save the changes it gives this no matter if I try to boot with a bootable CD or a bootable USB stick:

```
ERROR: No boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed.
```
If I power the thing off and back on the evil Windows 8 boots.  How do I get something else installed other than *$&@ing Windows?

Right now I am pressing F9 during boot and selecting the device since it doesn't seem to want to use the boot order set in BIOS.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2013)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> Right now I am pressing F9 during boot and selecting the device since it doesn't seem to want to use the boot order set in BIOS.


There doesn't seem to be any other way currently. Mine always boots FreeBSD (it tries legacy boot first) and to get Windows I have to use the UEFI/BIOS boot selector.


----------



## TheMysteryOfGod (Jan 28, 2013)

First of all, this thread at least got me pointed in the right direction, so Thank You.  
When turning the computer on, I repeatedly pressed the f10 key.  The Bios screen came up.  I found the Secure Boot Configuration.  I disabled the secure boot first and didn't change or delete the security key, then enabled legacy support.  I made sure the boot order was cd/dvd first in the Boot Order section. Then saved the configuration and exited the bios.  Another screen immediately popped up, which gave me a number code to type in and then press enter.  After that, the cd/dvd began spinning and it booted to the setup screen.
BTW, I was installing on a new hard drive, not dual boot.  I couldn't figure out how to get windows 8 off the hard drive that came with the computer, so a bought another one.
HTH someone.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 28, 2013)

TheMysteryOfGod said:
			
		

> I couldn't figure out how to get windows 8 off the hard drive that came with the computer, so a bought another one.


@!#$%&^!!!
And I'm being nice there.


----------

